# DNA testing?



## BiboGirl (Sep 20, 2017)

I got my dog's embark test results back. And it says my pup is 100% APBT. He was a stray. And I always suspected he wast mostly APBT despite neighbors saying they didn't think he was a full pit (I think due to him being slim and not a giant bully mix). Had a lot of people saying he must have been partly some kind of hunting dog or hound dog or pointer. He may have no pedigree, but it's neat to know he's a solid APBT.


----------



## BenderBoiii (Sep 15, 2017)

That's a good looking dog! And yea most people Don't know that a pure APBT max weight is 60 pounds.


----------



## BiboGirl (Sep 20, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

I did some of my dogs, love how their results are so comprehensive. What was your dogs COI?


----------



## Garz (Jul 14, 2014)

Mine came back purebred too. But I doubt the results. He's a rescue. His paws are the biggest one's I've ever seen. Like a Great Pyrenees. 

When they asked what I thought he was, I should have said some odd ball dog. Basset hound or something. I guessed Staffordshire. APBT wasn't on the list. I think they put a lot of weight in what you think he is. At least that was my feeling.


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

Garz said:


> Mine came back purebred too. But I doubt the results. He's a rescue. His paws are the biggest one's I've ever seen. Like a Great Pyrenees.
> 
> When they asked what I thought he was, I should have said some odd ball dog. Basset hound or something. I guessed Staffordshire. APBT wasn't on the list. I think they put a lot of weight in what you think he is. At least that was my feeling.


Do you have pics of your dog? How old? What was his COI? Big feet is a fault but could be seen in a pure bred dog. Maybe your dog isn't pure bred and I won't say the test is 100% accurate but I do believe Embark is likely the closest thing and the most accurate on the market due to the number of markers tested (over 200,000) and how they strive to actually build accurate resource. It doesn't matter what "you think" they run the test and go off those results. 
Also if they gave Staffordshire as the result that was a "group" that included AST, APBT and Am Bully, so it doesn't mean a dog is pure bred. They are trying to map Am Bully now, but there are different breeds in different lines.

When you submit a test you don't have to give any indication of what you think or provide a picture. Embark has shown to be extremely accurate in known mixed breeds and with pure breeds and without having bully mapped people have got results back on bullies listing breeds as staffordshire and E. Bulldog, Am Bulldog, F. Bulldog or others breeds known to be used so that seems accurate to pick up on those breed mixes in the Am Bully. A lot of those breeding or those who own wolf hybrids as well use it to verify / prove wolf content % and have been satisfied with results / accuracy.

One of my dogs was the first APBT result they sent out. They now have enough genetic data on AKC dogs and APBTs that they have found unique gene clusters between the two types or breeds (whatever you want to class them as).

If you want you can ask them to rerun the test since their genetic database has expanded.

Regardless of breed results the health info is well worth the money as well as all the other results they provide.


----------



## BiboGirl (Sep 20, 2017)

This is a few months late,lol, but his COI is 5%. What does that mean?


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

BiboGirl said:


> This is a few months late,lol, but his COI is 5%. What does that mean?


Stands for, *C*oefficient *O*f *I*nbreeding

Joe


----------



## BiboGirl (Sep 20, 2017)

I should have clarified, I know what it stands for but I don't fully understand the idea behind COI. What does 5% mean about my dog? What value is this information to me?


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

BiboGirl said:


> I should have clarified, I know what it stands for but I don't fully understand the idea behind COI. What does 5% mean about my dog? What value is this information to me?


*HERE* is a good beginners guide for understand DNA testing and COI.

Joe


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

BiboGirl said:


> This is a few months late,lol, but his COI is 5%. What does that mean?


Coefficient of inbreeding is a measurement of inbreeding. Theoretically if you cross breed it should be 0%. Pure bred dogs can range could possibly be 0 (doubtful) but single digits up to 60+% I have seen by pedigree. Via Embark results I've seen pure bred dogs at 2 or 3% and others over 50%. 
When using a pedigree it is calculated through common ancestors. It is merely a probability of the likelihood for any allele to be inherited from both parents and the overall homozygous genes. However, using pedigree all dogs in a breeding would have the same calculated COI, even though genetically it might be different. They could have more or less homozygous genes.

My dogs COI from Embark have been 5%, 6%, 8%, 9% and 28%.

I also did a Wisdom Panel on my Pit/Staffy Bull (small percentage) and the results accurately reflected that.


----------



## BiboGirl (Sep 20, 2017)

Thank you, Jttar. That was a very helpful article.

Old-Blood - these results are so much fun to look into!


----------

